# 3.5b-01-1-001 for S1



## jsharper (Jan 28, 2002)

Both of my DSR6000s (s1 dtivos) downloaded 3.5b-01-1-001 from the sat last night. Has anyone heard anything about it yet? (did I miss a thread?) I'm guessing it has DST fixes like 6.2a? (which I don't think I care about, since AZ doesn't do DST).

I'm off to unplug the phone lines before they call in and get the command to install it...


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes, this should be the DST software fix.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This is good news. But, my two series 1 SD TiVos haven't received this update yet. Hopefully by 3/10. 

It would seem that the lack of replies indicates that there aren't too many series 1 DVRs still in service.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Oh i think there are quite a few still out there. Mine hasn't taken the update either... I just had it call in twice hopefully it will be send down the update to mine tonight. I like to get it updated and be done with it. 

mark


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Calling in won't speed up the process. Our TiVos will get the update when DirecTV sends it. Then the call will activate it.


----------



## leres (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm now running 3.5b. I reused (non LBA48) kernel I was using with 3.5:


> Linux version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 2.8.1) #1 Tue Jan 17 20:52:41 PST 2006


 And I just copied over the rc scripts and CacheCard drivers. Here the new encryption disable offset:


> timmy 20 # echo -ne "\x48\x00\x00\x38" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5119668
> 4+0 records in
> 4+0 records out
> timmy 21 # sum tivoapp.virgin tivoapp
> ...


 Be sure to run this from bash and insure the checksums are correct.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This is all good information for those that have access to the guts of their TiVos. I will just have to wait for the "real" thing.


----------



## gregggreg (Jan 10, 2002)

Can someone please refresh my memory? I must be getting old.

I believe that I manually upgraded my tivo to 3.5.0 when it came out without removing the drive from my tivo (by editing installSw.tcl to remove the reboot part and caopying over all of my hacks to the new root partition). Now that I want to manually upgrade it to 3.5b, I can't remember how I handled the kill_initrd part without putting the drive in my PC because I can't find anything but an i386 version of kill_initrd. Maybe I did finally end up having to remove the drive...? I've searched this site and other other site and haven't found anything except for people asking if a PPC version of kill_initrd exists with no answers.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## leres (Jun 1, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> This is all good information for those that have access to the guts of their TiVos. I will just have to wait for the "real" thing.


 To be clear, my TiVo downloaded 3.5b naturally. However, I had changed the scripts so it would not auto-install it.


gregggreg said:


> I believe that I manually upgraded my tivo to 3.5.0 when it came out without removing the drive from my tivo (by editing installSw.tcl to remove the reboot part and caopying over all of my hacks to the new root partition). Now that I want to manually upgrade it to 3.5b, I can't remember how I handled the kill_initrd part without putting the drive in my PC because I can't find anything but an i386 version of kill_initrd. Maybe I did finally end up having to remove the drive...? I've searched this site and other other site and haven't found anything except for people asking if a PPC version of kill_initrd exists with no answers.


 What seemed to work for me was to just dd the 3.5 kernel on top of kernel that got installed by 3.5b.

Once your TiVo has downloaded 3.5b, you can install it by editing /tvbin/installSw.itcl do disable the reboot and then running it manually:


> installSw.itcl 3.5b-01-1-011


 Then update the kernel and mount the new root filesystem, copy stuff over, reboot (and cross your fingers that you didn't make any mistakes...)


----------



## gregggreg (Jan 10, 2002)

> What seemed to work for me was to just dd the 3.5 kernel on top of kernel that got installed by 3.5b.


So something like?


```
dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3
```
Assuming that my current 3.5 boot partition is hda6 and my new 3.5b boot is hda3? That option had occurred to me after I wrote my post, but I would like confirmation before I possibly blow away all my hacks. Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

gregggreg said:


> So something like?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That should work fine.


----------



## Fezmid (Dec 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update. I checked my S1 and it was still the old version. I checked the last call, and it was made yesterday, and the next pending call wasn't until next Tuesday! I forced the call tonight, and now it says that it's pending a reboot. I'll wait and see if it reboots itself and if not, will reboot it manually tomorrow.

Stupid DST change is pissing me off (I work in IT and have spent countless hours upgrading servers - it sucks and I still don't see a benefit...)


----------



## biker (Jan 8, 2001)

Fezmid said:


> Thanks for the update. I checked my S1 and it was still the old version. I checked the last call, and it was made yesterday, and the next pending call wasn't until next Tuesday! I forced the call tonight, and now it says that it's pending a reboot. I'll wait and see if it reboots itself and if not, will reboot it manually tomorrow.
> 
> Stupid DST change is pissing me off (I work in IT and have spent countless hours upgrading servers - it sucks and I still don't see a benefit...)


It will reboot at 2am. I got my update tonight also and rebooted.


----------



## davidjplatt (Aug 27, 2003)

Does that mean that the change for DST is not a new kernel? Mine upgraded by itself and I caught it rebooting ( I had an lba48 kernel installed) and then immediately unplugged it.

Should just fixing the kernel and installing the cachecard drivers (and all of my hacks) work?


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

I just called in, restarted, and my Hughes DirecTiVo is now running 3.5b.

-T


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I forced a call on my DSR6000 this morning and got it. All of the programs in my to do list now show the DST-adjusted time after 3/11.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

sbourgeo said:


> I forced a call on my DSR6000 this morning and got it. All of the programs in my to do list now show the DST-adjusted time after 3/11.


+1


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My DSR600 showed a "Pending Restart", so I'm restarting it. My T60 showed the next call to be 3/10, so I'm forcing a call and hopefully will show pending restart as well. 

It does and I'm restarting it.

Then to put the 30s skip function back.

That was different. During the restart, just after the "Almost there" screen and just before the DirecTV logo comes up doing the Last Step, the DSR flashed a Philips logo. I don't remember it doing that when 3.5 came in, but then I wasn't watching. The Sony T60 didn't show any logo between screen.

Thanks to DirecTV for provbding this update to us with working series 1 units.

Since this update is 3.5b, what happened to 3.5a? 
(Probably didn't work quite right. )


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Thanks to DirecTV for providing this update to us with working series 1 units.


I actually commend Directv for getting this update to us. I'm reading elsewhere that SA Series 1 Tivos are NOT getting this update from Tivo.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

jbernardis said:


> I actually commend Directv for getting this update to us. I'm reading elsewhere that SA Series 1 Tivos are NOT getting this update from Tivo.


Why? It's taken them TWO YEARS to send out a "patch". And even then, they've waited so long many tivo's won't dial in and restart before the 11th. (my tivo's weren't going to dail in until the 12th.)

The S1 SA's are very old, and instantly "hackable" thus enduser fixable. I don't have any still in use, so I've not bother to look for/build a patch.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

cramer said:


> Why? It's taken them TWO YEARS to send out a "patch". And even then, they've waited so long many tivo's won't dial in and restart before the 11th. (my tivo's weren't going to dail in until the 12th.)...


If your next call is scheduled beyond 3/11, then force a daily call. I did and my T60 now has 3.5b.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> If your next call is scheduled beyond 3/11, then force a daily call. I did and my T60 now has 3.5b.


My point is, they've had TWO YEARS and only push out a fix less than a week away. Additionally, the majority of S1 DTivo users probablly aren't reading this forum -- there are several orders of magnitude more DTivo's than members here -- and thus are unaware of a need to manually phone home.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

One of my S1 DTivos just rebooted and installed a software update while I was in the middle of watching something. (Grrrrr...) Afterwards, I checked and the version is now 3.5b-01-1-031. Why the difference in the last three digits? 

I checked my other three S1 units and two of them also have the 031 version, while the fourth has 001 as the last three digits. Does that mean it hasn't received an more recent update yet, or are the last 3 digits not significant?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> I checked my other three S1 units and two of them also have the 031 version, while the fourth has 001 as the last three digits. Does that mean it hasn't received an more recent update yet, or are the last 3 digits not significant?


The last 3 digits represent your "service number" - see the chart at http://www.weaknees.com/find-model.php. When they create new software "slices" they create one for each applicable service number and install the appropriate one.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

goony said:


> The last 3 digits represent your "service number" - see the chart at http://www.weaknees.com/find-model.php. When the create new software "slices" they create one for each applicable service number and install the appropriate one.


Thanks, that makes sense. The one I have that is 001 is a Philips model, and the 031 units are Hughes. So it looks like all my boxes have the upgrade. That's good.

I'm just glad that Tivo/DirecTv is still able to push an update out to these old boxes. Maybe now they'll go ahead and give us folders! (Just kidding! I bet they hated giving us just this minor update.)


----------



## kmrentfrow (Sep 6, 2001)

Does anyone have the "30 sec skip" and "enable backdoors" offsets figured out for tivoapp on 3.5b ? 
I really like the 30sec skip, so I don't have to re-enable after every reboot. backdoors I probably don't need. 
Also is there a hack to permanently enable SORT on the now playing list ? 

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I didn't get the update for my Sony T-60. I checked SwSystem and also made a phone call. I guess the Sony software will come down later.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

After a reboot, require to install an update, all of the select-play-select hacks have to be re-entered. The codes to do so haven't changed.


----------



## Blackfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> That should work fine.


I pulled my drive and reinstalled the cachecard drivers. Then dd'ed /dev/hda6 onto /dev/hda3. I can see from TWP that I am running the 3.1.0+ kernel. Anything I should be on the look out for in the way of corruption? I understand there may be some programs that I won't be able to watch, but if I just delete them will problems start to surface again in the future?


```
Version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5
Compile #9 Wed May 10 11:08:35 EDT 2006
```
EDIT: The shows that were freaking out last night are playing normally after I copied over my 3.1.0+ kernel. Still curious if I should expect future issues though.


----------



## Blackfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

kmrentfrow said:


> Does anyone have the "30 sec skip" and "enable backdoors" offsets figured out for tivoapp on 3.5b ?
> I really like the 30sec skip, so I don't have to re-enable after every reboot. backdoors I probably don't need.
> Also is there a hack to permanently enable SORT on the now playing list ?
> 
> ...


I don't think there was ever a tivoapp sort patch in 3.5. I loved it in 3.1 so hopefully someone will be able to figure it out.


----------



## JB3 (Aug 14, 2004)

I had to force the daily call, but that worked. Pending Restart....Rebooted and now 3.5b-01-1-011 on my SAT-T60!

 Still holding on 3.1.5f on my HR10-250 - 162 days w/o a daily call! I'd rather have my one manual SP be an hour earlier for a couple of weeks than put up with 6.3x issues. This box might be slow, but it's reliable!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

FYI, My HR10 has had 6.3c for a few weeks and i have had no problems.


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

Crap. I'm absolutely positive I had the "upgrade=false" (or whatever it was) argument in there.

Came home, wife complained of messed up recordings, I checked and indeed I'm at 3.5b. WTF? So now I have to re-remember the steps I need to take to re-install the LBA48 kernel and the patches.

Someone want to lay some hints on me?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Head on over to the underground forum here.


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

I did, but I'm not sure I see anything related to my question...


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

leres said:


> To be clear, my TiVo downloaded 3.5b naturally. However, I had changed the scripts so it would not auto-install it. What seemed to work for me was to just dd the 3.5 kernel on top of kernel that got installed by 3.5b.
> 
> Once your TiVo has downloaded 3.5b, you can install it by editing /tvbin/installSw.itcl do disable the reboot and then running it manually: Then update the kernel and mount the new root filesystem, copy stuff over, reboot (and cross your fingers that you didn't make any mistakes...)


I've been trying this method this morning but the script can't seem to find the tcl_library references?

TiVo: /tvbin#installSw.itcl 3.5b-01-1-001
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: /tv/Inc.itcl: No such file or directory
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: namespace: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: class: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: method: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: method: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: method: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: line 29: syntax error near unexpected token `}
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: line 29: `}'


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

Well, as luck would have it my /var got cleaned out during yesterday's reboot, and my /var backup was on a PC hard drive that crashed and burned in December. I forgot all about it when I rebuilt 

So I've had the DTiVo apart twice now. Interestingly, the second time I went in and did a mkdir /var/hack and put the basic hack zips in, then reconnected the TiVo and telnetted in. When I tried to open those files to make the hacks work, TiVo told me there was no /var/hack... huh?

Anyway, off to work now. But I figure I'll just get my hacks working then go in and copy the inactive boot partition (/dev/hda3) over the active one (/dev/hda6). Right?


----------



## DanT (Aug 28, 2000)

Francesco said:


> Well, as luck would have it my /var got cleaned out during yesterday's reboot, and my /var backup was on a PC hard drive that crashed and burned in December. I forgot all about it when I rebuilt
> 
> So I've had the DTiVo apart twice now. Interestingly, the second time I went in and did a mkdir /var/hack and put the basic hack zips in, then reconnected the TiVo and telnetted in. When I tried to open those files to make the hacks work, TiVo told me there was no /var/hack... huh?
> 
> Anyway, off to work now. But I figure I'll just get my hacks working then go in and copy the inactive boot partition (/dev/hda3) over the active one (/dev/hda6). Right?


Are you sure you made the /var/hack in the right place? /var gets mounted from /dev/hda9 so if you made /var/hack on /dev/hda4 or /dev/hda7 then it would get "hidden" when the hda9 partition was mounted at /var.

This may also be what happened with your /var getting "wiped out". If you were looking at the wrong place, it would appear to be empty.


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

On 9. No, it got wiped. Oh, well; since I had to get in there to rebuild /var/hack, I didn't have to waste time trying to figure out how to copy the 3.1.0+ kernel. I just booted the LBA 48 disk and used copykern. No fuss, no muss. And with a clean /var, I loaded up TWP 2.0 -- man, it's fast.

Now I just need to go through my notes from my last TiVo hack build (last summer?) and put in "upgradesoftware=false" just in case...


----------



## InspectorGadget (Feb 22, 2002)

If you have an LBA48 kernel and you get the 3.5b update: it wipes out your LBA48 kernel as you know (as well as all your hacks). To get the LBA48 kernel on it again, you must do the following in the following order:

1. Rerun kill_initrd. If you're reinstalling TurboNet drivers, nic_install will do this for you. Otherwise, do it manually. The LBA48 kernel won't install properly unless you do this first.

2. Reinstall the LBA48 kernel (from the PTVupgrade boot disk) with copykern. I think there's a way to do this with the lower-level tpip command but I've always just used copykern on the PTVu boot disk.

My LBA48 SAT-T60 with 200GB got clobbered last week with 3.5b and the disk was crosslinked and wiped out. I copied my old 2.5 system disk onto the new drive and tried to get it to upgrade (before reapplying LBA48 and expanding), but it wouldn't after several days. I then InstantCaked it and got 3.5 and an LBA48 kernel. Shortly afterwards, (last Sunday), DTV downloaded the 3.5b software but I caught it. Had to reinstall the LBA48 kernel and network drivers according to the above sequence and everything seems to be working now with the 3.5b software.

Note: I've been told by the PTVu (DVRu) people that upgradesoftware=false doesn't work; hasn't for a long time. Their new release of IC uses fakecall to hold off future updates. I'm going to try to make some kind of update detection and warning module because I want calls to keep going regularly to handle effortless PPV ordering.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

InspectorGadget said:


> Note: I've been told by the PTVu (DVRu) people that upgradesoftware=false doesn't work; hasn't for a long time. Their new release of IC uses fakecall to hold off future updates. I'm going to try to make some kind of update detection and warning module because I want calls to keep going regularly to handle effortless PPV ordering.


I'm afraid I must disagree. I had upgradesoftware=false on the boot page for almost a year with perfect results. Every time the TiVo called home it recognized there was an update and went into "pending restart". It then rebooted at 2:00 am and did nothing. This was resolved last week when I finally cleared that parameter and did a controlled update. See my thread in the Underground section.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't think it's true. I think PTVu uses a bad phone number and/or fakecall so the user can force an upgrade by just changing the phone number to a valid number and doesn't need a bash prompt. Most of us block upgrades several ways. Upgrade software=false and blocking the IP address of tivo's servers and/or a bad phone number (disconnect phone line) and/or running fake call from cron.

I don't understand how PTVu can justify not blocking upgrades on DTivo series 1 units with large drives. Running old software has to be better than the corruption that occurs when running with a kernel that doesn't have LBA48 support. We could debate the issue with series 2 units; is the user better off running current software (unhacked) or an older version. Some (many?) of PTVu customers might never bother manually upgrading software.



InspectorGadget said:


> Note: I've been told by the PTVu (DVRu) people that upgradesoftware=false doesn't work; hasn't for a long time. Their new release of IC uses fakecall to hold off future updates. I'm going to try to make some kind of update detection and warning module because I want calls to keep going regularly to handle effortless PPV ordering.


----------



## Blackfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

lew said:


> I don't think it's true. I think PTVu uses a bad phone number and/or fakecall so the user can force an upgrade by just changing the phone number to a valid number and doesn't need a bash prompt. Most of us block upgrades several ways. Upgrade software=false and blocking the IP address of tivo's servers and/or a bad phone number (disconnect phone line) and/or running fake call from cron.


Is using fakecall on a series 1 as simple as putting the file up there and scheduling it in cron? Anything special that needs to be tweaked on it?


----------



## PyroMan (Jun 5, 2002)

Does anyone know what the new offsets are to disable encryption for 3.5c?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

PyroMan said:


> Does anyone know what the new offsets are to disable encryption for 3.5c?


I suspect that someone in the TiVo Underground forum might know.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

I got hit with 3.5c Friday morning. 

Had to pull drive and reinstall CacheCard SW to restore speed. I may have used data from 'the other forum' to run a command line to modify tivo.app.


----------

